# Prototype D



## Kweku (May 27, 2009)

The official build, coming right here in great detail.

Week one: Making space for good airflow


----------



## tzitzibp (May 27, 2009)

WHATS THE PLAN? WC, Painting, acrylics, all together?

I suggest paint that case black, before you try anything else!


----------



## Kweku (May 27, 2009)

it is going to be black, i only cut out the mesh from the front now, then after i will paint. hopefully in two weeks


----------



## MKmods (May 29, 2009)

Good job getting rid of the restriction in the front fan, see if there is room to put two 80mm fans for the exhaust.

Save the painting for last (I always scratch up my paint by being impatient)

Here is one I am doing for a neighbor kid..


----------



## Kweku (May 30, 2009)

I only have space for one, but I plan on cutting that out too. Will try do something today and post more pics. As for the colour I'm looking at doing that in another two/three weeks.


----------



## MKmods (May 30, 2009)

Kweku said:


> I only have space for one, but I plan on cutting that out too. Will try do something today and post more pics. As for the colour I'm looking at doing that in another two/three weeks.



dont worry there is room for 2, Remember try to make exhaust = to the intake.


----------



## JATownes (May 30, 2009)

Subscribed.  R U water cooling or just str8 air??


----------



## Kweku (May 30, 2009)

Air for now. Water will soon come in. Coming next is cleaning and sanding, then paint, I'm hoping by next week.


----------



## Kweku (Jun 1, 2009)

Mod two:

Cutting out the back fan space, did a rough workout on this one, was in a bit of a rush, will file this later on before the paint comes in.

here are the pics:











to:


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------



## Kweku (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanx boet, its taking time to come up but hopefully end result will be a shocker


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 2, 2009)

you are on the right track.....just do not forget to file down those rough edges and  clean all surfaces that are to be painted!


----------



## Kweku (Jun 2, 2009)

I sure won't.


----------

